# average feeding



## crash n burn (Mar 12, 2006)

i know this is the n00best question, but i have a 5" rbp, and normally feed it 1 brine shrimp on one day, then the next day i feed it 2, then back to 1. i do this around 10 o'clock when i normally go to bed (on weekends it's normally later)and occasionally give him a couple fedders. what i wanna know is is this enough? too much? any feed back would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

aren't brine shrimp very small? then it sounds like your not feeding enough

also get more variation in your fish diet. there's plenty of healthy food you can get (e.g. fish fillet (white), whole fish like smelt, shrimp, krill, squid, mussels, mealworms, insects like crickets or grasshoppers, ...)


----------



## HomeRecker3 (Jan 18, 2006)

i would say thats not enough. To get him to grow big and healthy, try altering his diet as much as you can. Everything i've ever heard was all about variation. You don't eat the same thing day-in day-out, why should your P????


----------



## crash n burn (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks. the brine shrimp is the frozen kind which is like, 5/8" x 3/8" x 1/2". my idea was to get a real plant and throw it in their and when he eat's it (he's already taken bites out of a plastic 1....) then i'll know i'm not feeding him enough.

another question-
I originally started out with 3 of them in a 20 gal. tank, and my fish ended up eating the other 2 from me goin on vacations. is their any way that i could but in another rb? or some other fish tha would eat up all the left over food, since my tank is getting filthy, and what kind should i get?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

a 20g is much too small (not even enough for one red). I would first get a bigger tank and then you can add more fish

oh and








of course


----------



## crash n burn (Mar 12, 2006)

really love how this forum answers previously-answered questions!

how big of a tank is good for 2 reds, and a scavenger that'll eat the leftoever food?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

crash n burn said:


> really love how this forum answers previously-answered questions!










excuse me ???


----------



## crash n burn (Mar 12, 2006)

on most forums (especially games) people ask a question that's been asked a thousand times and they just flame them, and on this forum they actually answer u.


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

thats cause we understand and care. There is a great search part to this fourm. But, every question is individual so, unless it is something really stupid the guys will help as much as they can. I know I apprieciate their patience with me


----------



## crash n burn (Mar 12, 2006)

ok, so now i know to add more variaty, and get a bigger tank (leaning towards a 45 gal.) for 3 rb's and one more thing, what would get rid of all the extra food that they dont eat? a snail, sucker fish, anything like that that the rb's wont eat.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

crash n burn said:


> ok, so now i know to add more variaty, and get a bigger tank (leaning towards a 45 gal.) for 3 rb's and one more thing, what would get rid of all the extra food that they dont eat? a snail, sucker fish, anything like that that the rb's wont eat.


I wouldn't get a 45, it's still too small, and you need to upgrade again after a while. why not get a 75

the most important thing is to avoid food leftovers by not overfeeding
if you still have leftovers, remove them yourself (gravel vac)
other fish will usually not do well in a piranha tank (although your might have some luck with a pleco)


----------



## crash n burn (Mar 12, 2006)

not even a snail?

and how come his stomach is all white instead of red?!?!?!??!?!??!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

i feed all my piranhas once aday, unless im on vacation.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

crash n burn said:


> thanks. the brine shrimp is the frozen kind which is like, 5/8" x 3/8" x 1/2". my idea was to get a real plant and throw it in their and when he eat's it (he's already taken bites out of a plastic 1....) then i'll know i'm not feeding him enough.
> 
> another question-
> I originally started out with 3 of them in a 20 gal. tank, and my fish ended up eating the other 2 from me goin on vacations. is their any way that i could but in another rb? or some other fish tha would eat up all the left over food, since my tank is getting filthy, and what kind should i get?


how about if you just keep feeding him until he acts uninterested... you shouldnt have to use your "plant method"... i can usually tell by my rhoms behavior if hes still hungry or not


----------



## crash n burn (Mar 12, 2006)

sure. i never really looked to see how much he eats. only noticed the leftover food that sits on the bottom from the pump hitting it.

is $229 a good price for a concave 45 gal. tank?


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

crash n burn said:


> sure. i never really looked to see how much he eats. only noticed the leftover food that sits on the bottom from the pump hitting it.
> 
> is $229 a good price for a concave 45 gal. tank?


No I think that price sucks. I can get a complete Allglass brand 75 gal. at my lfs with stand, lights, tops for $300.


----------



## crash n burn (Mar 12, 2006)

yea, i thought it was really expensive.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

crash n burn said:


> ok, so now i know to add more variaty, and get a bigger tank (leaning towards a 45 gal.) for 3 rb's and one more thing, what would get rid of all the extra food that they dont eat? a snail, sucker fish, anything like that that the rb's wont eat.


You coul try a Spotted Raphael as long as he has a hollow log or somthing he can hid in during the day. They are nocturnal scavengers that I think are more succesful in a piranha tank then a pleco,and crap alot less too.


----------



## crash n burn (Mar 12, 2006)

cool... i hate cleaning my tank....and now i'm feeding him 3-4 cubes a night. is this enough?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

crash n burn said:


> cool... i hate cleaning my tank....and now i'm feeding him 3-4 cubes a night. is this enough?


he wont eat anymore when he has had enough.are those cubes not exteemly dirty?you should try raw fish and shrim with him I'm sure it would really apreciate it.


----------



## crash n burn (Mar 12, 2006)

they do leave a mess, and yea, i'm givin him a lil more feeders to keep him in shape (lol) but I still don't know how many he should have. Do you think that 4 is enough?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

buy him some high quality cichlid pelets.raw frozen talapia fillets(thaw before feeding first).A bag of frozen raw jumbo shrimp(thaw also befor feeding).feed him those things and not so much feeder goldfish (1x a month if you have to)if you want a healthy colorful piranha.I have used that diet for my p's and they grew from 1/2" - 7" in 8 months.keeping you tank optimal is also a step in the right direction.


----------



## crash n burn (Mar 12, 2006)

thanks, my god there's a lot of fish. but i still dont know if i'm fedding him enough........


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Feed him until he stops eating.
At 5 inches, you should do it once a day.
Even twice if you wanted to.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Ditch the 45 Idea all together. I would look for a 75 gall. I got a used one with 3 filters, decor, and heaters for 250. Look at craigslist.com or member classifieds.


----------



## crash n burn (Mar 12, 2006)

yea, i got a friend that might be getting rid of a 65, which would be much better, and close to a 75'er.


----------

